# what is ur hg blush?



## anshu7 (Mar 10, 2008)

so guys wats ur hg blush or the one tht u reach for most often??explain the color wid the name and wat u  like bout it


----------



## PomPoko (Mar 10, 2008)

Well, after some thought I would say my favourite is probably Benefits Georgia blusher. Its the one I go for most often, and since I *really* got into makeup its the only one I've hit the pan on. Its a sheer, peachy colour and it gives a really nice natural glow. I like it cos its good for every day, if you go with a light hand, or you can go heavier for evening. Also I really like the fact it smells peachy too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





For the record I'm really pale with slight yellow undertones.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 10, 2008)

Well I guess I have 3! MAC Fleurry, MAC Hipness (Fafi) and Benefit Dandelion. The 2 MAC ones are just so pretty and give a great glow and colour. Benefit Dandelion gives a lovely awake look to the skin, a hint of colour and shimmer, and is buildable.


----------



## xoleaxo (Mar 10, 2008)

mine is MAC sunbasque.. it's peachy with some shimmer.  i like it because it complements my tan & enhances the beachy look.


----------



## seabird (Mar 10, 2008)

mac cubic or tenderling! tenderling usually, as it's warmer.


----------



## miss_supra (Mar 10, 2008)

Hipness from the Fafi collection is my new hg blush.


----------



## Divinity (Mar 10, 2008)

MAC Dollymix, hands down.  It brightens up my face with one sweep and can be layered for a more dramatic look.  BUT MAC Hipness is becoming a new fave!  LOVE the coral color!


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 10, 2008)

MAC Hipness looooooove it then Nars Orgasim and Clinique Blush Smoldering Plum.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 10, 2008)

Usually it's MAC Mocha which gives me a nice flush, but lately I've been reaching for MAC Fleurry wich gives me a nice glow.  Sometimes, I'll mix the two!


----------



## msmack (Mar 10, 2008)

NARS Mounia. Beautiful raspberry color... looks amazing on me... and lasts and lasts... I have been using this almost everyday and I love it. 

Honorable mentions...
MAC Coygirl
NARS Crazed
Guerlain Meteorites - Perles de Velours


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 10, 2008)

God I have loads, afterdusk from the moonbathe collection I think because this is the only one Iam hitting the pan on. I also love hipness blush I have been wearing this the past couple of days.


----------



## beauty_marked (Mar 10, 2008)

MAC Fab blush from Barbie Loves MAC.
this blush makes my face just come alive, especially on days when i wake up and dont want to do anything but sleep


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 10, 2008)

*mac peaches 

its a sheertone so its matte and gives the perfect hint of peach that looks warm and natural*


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 10, 2008)

mac fleurry and sunbasque


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 10, 2008)

Well dressed and trace gold layered over each other.


----------



## eccentric (Mar 10, 2008)

NARS Orgasm. So cliche, right? I just love it, it goes perfect with my skin. I think. My second favorite is Georgia Peach by Benefit. Smells yummy toooo!


----------



## matsubie (Mar 11, 2008)

dollymix, dame and hipness

i used to love nars angelika.  

i'm not counting the MSFs as blushes, btw


----------



## revinn (Mar 11, 2008)

Tarte Cheekstain in Tipsy. I love cream blushes, and this one is the perfect glowy peach!


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 11, 2008)

MAC's hipness


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 11, 2008)

NARS Luster.  Pretty in the pan, gorgeous on almost everyone, although it was made with Asian and Pacific Islander skin tones in mind.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 11, 2008)

My favorite is petalpoint. It's a plummy pink color. I look best in plums.


----------



## heartsarebound (Mar 11, 2008)

MAC Ambering Rose. Just lovely


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 11, 2008)

Barbie Loves MAC Fab blush is probably one i grab the most.  or NARS Lovejoy...


----------



## alwaysbella (Mar 11, 2008)

MAC's Hipness (fafi collection), and sincere, luv luv luv them...and sunbasque ofcourse


----------



## iluvmac (Mar 11, 2008)

Mac's Melba!


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm an NC30 and the blushes that I find reaching for the most are MAC Margin, Benefit Dallas and Georgia blushes.  Margin is a peachy/coral on me with slight shimmer and I find that this goes well for both day and evening looks and it compliments most e/s colours I use. Dallas is just lovely on me...it's a rosy brown colour that gives me this bronzy after workout look which I really love.  I reckon most skintones would be able to use this as an overall face colour too.  And Georgia...gosh this is my first love, the blush that made me fall in love with blushes lol.  It's sheer yet buildable, and this is the perfect blush for day looks and you can never put to much of this on your cheeks.  And it smells really good too.


----------



## Dani California (Mar 11, 2008)

Mine would be MAC Peachykeen, even though I have other blushers, this one is a great everyday, really warms up my face and goes with everything. Its the one I wear most often.....


----------



## Dani California (Mar 11, 2008)

Mine would be MAC Peachykeen, even though I have other blushers, this one is a great everyday, really warms up my face and goes with everything. Its the one I wear most often..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: Oops double post - sorry.


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 11, 2008)

I only own one blush!  And it's Prism and I <3 it.  I am scared of blush, but this one I feel okay using.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Mar 11, 2008)

Don't Be Shy!


----------



## KittyKatherine (Mar 11, 2008)

I like Cargo's Rome, it's a bright orangey pink shade that looks natural on my warm toned skin. As it's so bright I don't need to use much and a pan will last me ages.


----------



## foomph (Mar 12, 2008)

Clinique's all-over face color in Posy, but light flush MSF is a close second.


----------



## sirenita79 (Mar 12, 2008)

Mine is Peachykeen, i love it!!


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 12, 2008)

Sorbet from Bare Escentuals...it's pinky without being too bright...perfect for everyday use.


----------



## zucker (Mar 12, 2008)

strada for neutral looks, coygirl for everday healthy looking and right now i am in love with fashion frenzy sooooo much!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (i am very pale and cool toned)


----------



## Dani California (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sirenita79* 

 
_Mine is Peachykeen, i love it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too, its the best.!!


----------



## Dani California (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zucker* 

 
_strada for neutral looks, coygirl for everday healthy looking and right now i am in love with fashion frenzy sooooo much!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (i am very pale and cool toned)_

 
Oooh really must get using my fashion frenzy, sounds amazing!!


----------



## user79 (Mar 12, 2008)

I honestly don't have one that I reach for all the time, but lately I've been using Nars Gilda, Amour and Desire a lot.


----------



## ndn-ista (Mar 12, 2008)

Mac Pinch Me, and Fancy Ray. 

Notable Mentions:
Nars Orgasam
Nars Lovejoy
MAC Gingerly
MAC Dollymix


----------



## crystalic_oxyge (Mar 17, 2008)

oh i soooooooooo love the new pop stick blush from YSL in No2 (Strawberry/Raspberry). The color is beautiful, and the green/purple/pink/red sparkle in it makes it so sweet. and also the smell is just so lovely! i cant imagine life without it when its finished =(


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 17, 2008)

I own over 45 blushes and the one I'm using the most is L'Oreal Blush Delice in Old Rose (which is a Euro release only I believe). This blush gives me the perfect light nude/pink glow. 

Other blushes I like are:

Boots N7 - Soft Damson
Cat Cosmetics - Whiskers
Catrice - Riviera Rose
Clinique - Mocha Pink
NARS - Deep Throat
MAC - Cubic, Prism and Breath of Plum


----------



## seabird (Mar 17, 2008)

tenderling. i want cantaloupe though!


----------



## SmileyfacedPen (Mar 18, 2008)

The blush I've been using the most lately is MAC Hushabye. I ordered it based on the swatch on the MAC site, and when it came, the color in the pan scared the crap out of me. It's a pretty dark purple in the pan, and I thought I'd look like a clown. On my super pale skin, it comes out a nice flushed pink color with a little hint of plum. I really, really love it. 

I really like Hipness too, but I want to find a color like it that's permanent. It seems my favorites are always limited edition. :\


----------



## Temptasia (Mar 19, 2008)

I use Bobbi Brown's Shimmerbrick in Rose as a blush, and pretty much have used it all up. I love it for "fresh, bare face" looks.  

Top 3 blushes:
1. NARS Luster (peachy glow)
2. NARS Madly (neutral brownish pink)
3. NARS Lovejoy (reddish flush)


----------



## Trista (Mar 19, 2008)

For everyday I use MAC Margin. For evening I love either MAC Plum Foolery or Dollymix


----------



## Winnie (Mar 30, 2008)

I love pink blushes to give me a healthy glow, so I go for Mocha, but these days Fashion Frenzy has been my go to blush!


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 30, 2008)

I think mine is probably MAC Peaches. I love Peaches. <3


----------



## susanks1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Mine are MAC blushbaby and well dressed.


----------



## nunu (Mar 30, 2008)

MAC peachykeen


----------



## kimmy (Mar 30, 2008)

mac mocha. i have freckles, especially in the summer, so most pinks don't really work very well for me...but mocha is kind of dusty pink and it's absolutely wonderful.


----------



## fashionette (Apr 25, 2008)

All my mac blushes are HG blushes, haha. I love blushes and I know what looks good on me so I never buy something I can't pull off. Anyway, here's a list (no specific order)

MAC:
-*Brit Wit* Blushcreme, gives me a dewy dusty pink natural looking flush.
- *Ladyblush* Blushcreme, also dewy and glowy but more fleshtoned and bright= really pretty AND natural looking.
- *Style* powder blush is teh shit, great summer color. Brightens my face with it's peachy coralness and golden shimmer (haha!). Really compliments my warm complexion.
- *Dollymix*, soo versatile. Looks good on both deep and pale skin, and it's also a very natural looking color that makes your face "pop". I use this in the winter.
- *Sunbasque *is also a great color for summer, it's a bronzey peach pink and I use this instead of bronzer on my cheeks (because I think shimmer on my nose and forehead looks weird).

Other brands:

- Benefit Georgia is more of a beauty powder, just sweep it onto your face for a fresh-faced look. Also compliments my complexion very well. Great to layer under blush (esp. NARS orgasm)
- Rosie Jane cheek gloss in Rose, it gives your cheek a glowy pink hue and smells like coconuts. I love it!
- NARS orgasm. A classic. Need I say more? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




- Clinique touch blush in True Nude. Deep peachy mousse blush which I adore. Very natural looking and can be used all year around, but is really pretty on a tan.
- Paula Dorf cheek color cream in Candy Apple (just a really really good color, deep red, but goes on sheer and the texture and forumla is amazing!)
- Paula Dorf cheek color cream in Playmate is a hot pink but goes on sheer and natural looking.
- Paula Dorf cheek color cream in Doll Face is a bright peach and is also very natural looking.
- Paula Dorf cheek color in Ballet is a cool toned bright pink that turns into a universally flattering color on the cheeks. Looves.


----------



## User67 (Apr 25, 2008)

MAC Sunbasque because it gives me bronzy glowy cheeks. Some of my other favories are:

(All by MAC)
-Coppertone
-Peaches
-Fleur Power

I just ordered Cheek blush because Kim Kardashian uses it LOL! It seems kinda light, but I think I can make it work.


----------



## Zoffe (Apr 25, 2008)

Mac Peachykeen!
It's a soft peachy color with a bit of shimmer to it.
It works really well on my pale skin!


----------



## matteell (Apr 25, 2008)

it would have to be MAC coppertone blush..
It is a coral orangey looking blush.. i would have NEVER picked it, but the Mac mua put it on me and it looked great.. i love it..


----------



## fashionette (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_MAC Sunbasque because it gives me bronzy glowy cheeks. Some of my other favories are:

(All by MAC)
-Coppertone
-Peaches
-Fleur Power

I just ordered Cheek blush because Kim Kardashian uses it LOL! It seems kinda light, but I think I can make it work._

 
Where did you order it? I'm looking for Cheek too.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 25, 2008)

As far as l/e goes
-Fab (barbie)
-Fluerry
-Other worldly
-hipness

Regular line
-Sunbasque
-Dollymix
-coppertone

nc40


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 25, 2008)

Sweetness for sure! I'm seriously considering backups, and I don't backup anything. Joyous is a close second.


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 25, 2008)

MAC Dollymix & DressCamp Pink. I love my bright sparkly pinks


----------



## Hilly (Apr 25, 2008)

stereo rose msf


----------



## User67 (Apr 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *matteell* 

 
_it would have to be MAC coppertone blush..
It is a coral orangey looking blush.. i would have NEVER picked it, but the Mac mua put it on me and it looked great.. i love it.._

 
Yay! More love for Coppertone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This blush doesn't get enough love!


----------



## User67 (Apr 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fashionette* 

 
_Where did you order it? I'm looking for Cheek too._

 
Through the MAC Pro Line, I'll PM it to you!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 26, 2008)

I have alot from MAC that I love, but my most reached for are Pink Swoon and Blushbaby


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 27, 2008)

NARS Luster
MARS Lovejoy
NARS Crazed


----------



## fashionette (Apr 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Through the MAC Pro Line, I'll PM it to you!_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I thought it was discontinued?


----------



## Kiseki (Apr 27, 2008)

Bobbi Brown Pot Rouge in Stonewashed Pink or Blushed Pink depending on my mood.

MAC Blush in Buff


----------



## ilorietta (Apr 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fashionette* 

 
_Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I thought it was discontinued?_

 
It is being discontinued but you may still find it in some counters if you are lucky!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 27, 2008)

I used MSFs as blush everyday. I actually dont own any powder blush (hehe whoops )
My HG is porcelain pink, but I just got petticoat and OH MY GOD its PERFECT for me 
When I get some funds I seriously need to branch out to actual blushes, haha


----------



## mreichert (Apr 28, 2008)

Nars Orgasm, and MAC's Afterdusk


----------



## User67 (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fashionette* 

 
_Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I thought it was discontinued?_

 
Just in stores I think, you can still order it through the number I sent you.


----------



## pennybeau (Apr 29, 2008)

*MAC Sunbasque* It's like a bronzed apricot/peach color. It looks so natural and just makes my skin look more fresh and vibrant. 

*Revlon Golden Affair in Berry Daring *A kind of burnt red/plum. I love this when I want really dramatic cheeks. It has a little bit a gold sparkle in it.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 29, 2008)

my hg's are
Mac Sunbasque
Benefit Dallas


----------



## Ericita (Apr 29, 2008)

Bobbi Brown Pot Rouge in Pale pink!!
It's the perfect blush for me. It looks the exact color I flush, and it lasts until I take it off! It looks so lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I have combination/oily skin and MAC blushes don't last at all on me. I'd have to reapply them very often.


----------



## frankenstain (May 2, 2008)

NYX Mocha!!!! Its a dusty, matte peach-pink. Beautiful!


----------



## Primula (May 2, 2008)

MAC Coygirl is my favorite. I use it almost every single day. It gives me a healthy flush and looks very natural. Also, I love using it with my MSFs because it's so sheer and doesn't have any shimmer at all.

On days when I'm feeling lazy but still want to look like I made an effort, I love Feeling BPB.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 2, 2008)

Bobbi Brown Pink Raspberry Pot Rouge...too bad I can't wear cream blushes! LOL Sigh.


----------



## Face2Mac (May 2, 2008)

Joyous Beauty powder a peach coral and Coygirl for that natural-barely there pink, but still looks good.


----------



## JesseVanity (Jun 13, 2008)

Pinch O Peach is my favourite blush ever, I also really like Joyus beauty powder blush.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 13, 2008)

MAC Springsheen and Pink Swoon


----------



## user68 (Jun 13, 2008)

Sunbasque was my first blush ever and also my favorite by far


----------



## moonlit (Jun 16, 2008)

Ive got a cheap version of nars orgasm! woohoo ! and its probably the same shade!! that is my HG and also chanel's joues contraste - enchanteresse..Ive got lady blush from mac -its creme based and I realised im not a fan of creme blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the powder ones better


----------



## SJazzy (Jun 16, 2008)

Dame and true romantic would be my choice. I am NC25.


----------



## TDoll (Jun 16, 2008)

Cute (has been DISCONTINUED!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'M PISSED!!) It's the perfect sheer, not too pink, pink. It's also great to use to tone down blush that's too bright or sparkly.  I also love Gingerly.  Those two are definitely my most used.


----------



## Triskele (Jun 16, 2008)

Cherche blushcreme with springsheen over it. It makes me look like I'm glowing and happy, as opposed to "OMG SHE HAS GREAT BLUSH ON!!" Haha.


----------



## Dani California (Jun 16, 2008)

Peachykeen was my favourite for ages...........then I discovered Springsheen and LOVE it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Definitely a favourite of mine. I seem to love the more peachy ones though.


----------



## anshu7 (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_Ive got a cheap version of nars orgasm! woohoo ! and its probably the same shade!! that is my HG and also chanel's joues contraste - enchanteresse..Ive got lady blush from mac -its creme based and I realised im not a fan of creme blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the powder ones better_

 
cheap version of nars orgasm = milani luminous?


----------



## aimee (Jun 17, 2008)

ohh MACs Hipness Blush (Fafi)
i love it sooo much its LE but i got a back up yay


----------



## lara (Jun 17, 2008)

Scott Barnes 'Posh' Chic Palette is my go-to blush and has been for a couple of years.


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Jun 18, 2008)

Pout's 'Blossom Belle' with Pout's highlighter 'Sandy Swinger' - the most gorgeous peachy, bronzy blush I've come across. Gorgeous!


----------



## ewlialovesme (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't have just one:

NARS Sin
NARS Crazed
MAC Springsheen
Stila Fade


----------



## *lipglass_diva* (Jun 18, 2008)

I've only recently become a blush user in the past year but I have a few faves.. 

MACs spaced out, an LE but its gorgeous, no need for a back up tho, its a summer blush lol. And brit wit creme.. The most perfect rosy color. 

Bare Minerals, I love first class for a pink, laughter matches peachier tones like spaced out, and hint for a mauve or posh which isn't out anymore.. And I like to mix a radiance with them for a glow.. 


And lastly a color from a product line sold on hsn called serious skin care.. Their blush called guava is fantastic, although I'm not sure its still available, yet I haven't needed to restock in bit either..


----------



## elisaveta (Jun 18, 2008)

I have so many gorgeous blushes so it’s really hard to name only one.. But.. I don’t want to name any MAC or NARS most popular blushes, even though they are also in my opinion one of the best one. My a bit different choice of all-time favourite blush is L’Oreal’s Delice sheer powder blush in shade Frontpage peach. It is very pretty and fresh peachy shade and it is highly pigmented also. Usually I don’t use any drugstore cosmetics, but I have to admit that this one is really just gorgeous! The shade is adorable and it gives me so pretty and sheer, natural loking glow. I had to order this one from US, we didn’t got these blushes here. But it was still very cheap and it’s really worth of every cent! I have to admit that I ordered two more, because Frontpage peach stole my heart. Perfection!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 18, 2008)

Dollymix for a pink n Sunbasque for a neutral


----------



## lilhenna (Jun 19, 2008)

Feeling Beauty Powder Blush.


----------



## cassitassi (Jul 16, 2008)

Sunbasque

Or Nars gilda with sertao.


----------



## mittens (Jul 17, 2008)

Don't Be Shy!


----------



## ilorietta (Jul 17, 2008)

Fleur power!


----------



## Dani California (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShesAFoxyLady* 

 
_Pout's 'Blossom Belle' with Pout's highlighter 'Sandy Swinger' - the most gorgeous peachy, bronzy blush I've come across. Gorgeous!_

 
Ohhh yeah, I love Blossom Belle and sandy swinger.......wish I could of got back ups of those. They are amazing!!


----------



## magia (Aug 16, 2008)

It's impossible to choose between MAC's Margin and NARS's Torrid. They are my ultimate favs, just perfect ones!


----------



## LatinaRose (Aug 18, 2008)

Dollymix or Nars Outlaw.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 18, 2008)

right now its
NARS orgasm (gives me a gorgeous beachy look)
and MAC mineralize blush in dainty


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 18, 2008)

NARS - Sin
MAC - Love Thing m/b and Eversun b/p

Sorry, couldn't pick just one


----------



## juxteyes (Sep 21, 2008)

My HG's are *shy beauty (*bpb), *peachykeen* and *well dressed*.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Sep 23, 2008)

MAC plum foolery! But I hardly have any other blushes, and this one complements my skin nicely. I think I need a new blush brush though... mine is a crappy sheer cover one that sometimes makes my blush streaky and hard to blend.


----------



## NaturalT (Sep 23, 2008)

Mac Merrily


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 23, 2008)

Chanel:

Chanel's Joues Contraste Powder Blush in Rose Petal

I really like the texture.  It goes on so effortlessly.  When in doubt, I just grab this color.  It look great with so many color combinations. 

I can build the intensity of the color so easily, but usually one or two swipes is all that I need.

MAC:

True Romantic 

This color can go with many cool toned lip colors.


----------



## miss_bailey (Sep 23, 2008)

MAC MB in Nuance
And X-Rocks from Neo Sci Fi
outside of MAC I like Orgamsn from NARS


----------



## pink_lariat (Sep 23, 2008)

Nars Dolce Vita right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Before were Nars Orgasm and Desire


----------



## anguria (Sep 23, 2008)

Right now its MAC - Joyous. And Luster from NARS!


----------



## Care (Sep 23, 2008)

currently i'm really digging MAC's Pleasantry m/b


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 23, 2008)

(tan skin)

Dolllymix for pink
Sunbasque for neutral


----------



## dollie`MIX (Sep 23, 2008)

Fleur Power!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 23, 2008)

Well dressed or whim, they're pretty much the same colour and the same finish.


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 25, 2008)

MAC's Dainty from the mineralize collection!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....I'm so glad it's going to be perm. it's the *perfect pink shade with a touch of peach!* It's looks awesome on my skintone...it's very natural but still noticeable, love it!


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 25, 2008)

Tenderling!! Such a perfect color, not too pink not too peach.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 26, 2008)

My fave is by Flirt! and it is called heart throb. It is the perfect peachy/pinky color with a little shimmer but not over the top. I loooove it! I would love to try nars orgasm too it seems pretty similar.


----------



## Clada (Sep 27, 2008)

Cute, 
it seems to work with most everything. 
And Maidenchant, it's soooo glowy!


----------



## PinkShell21 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm currently loving my combo of:

MAC Bronzing Powder in Bronze (contour)
MAC MSF in Shimpagne 
MAC Blush in Peachykeen

I wear these everyday and have only hit pan on the bronzer which makes me sad 'cos I really want to use up the others so I can move onto another one of my billions of blushes


----------



## QueenEmB (Oct 3, 2008)

MAC Mocha was my one and only blush for ages until I expanded my collection!

I would like to try some Nars blushes as they are supposed to be better than MAC but I don't want to neglect my MAC blushes as they cost a lot of money!


----------



## Shawty_DIGGA (Oct 3, 2008)

Well dressed is my absolutely favorite blush
Nice pale pink with low shimmer


----------



## esperanza0905 (Sep 2, 2009)

NARS orgasm!


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 2, 2009)

MAC Merrily


----------



## ForgetRegret (Sep 2, 2009)

MAC Pleasantry mineralize blush, and Fashion Frenzy from Fafi.


----------



## Destiny007 (Sep 3, 2009)

NARS Taj Mahal...I love this stuff!


----------



## Tahti (Sep 3, 2009)

HK Tippy and Coygirl. My favouritesssss ^___^ 
I use Tippy when I want to look more 'makeup-y' and bright, and Coygirl practically every day. I have 2 backups of Tippy... I love it so much, the best pink in the world!... ;D


----------



## jacquelinda (Sep 3, 2009)

petticoat with fix+ is my HG blush when im going all out

everyday blush is eversun... im sad its LE


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 4, 2009)

I have two that I am sure I would die without 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL!!

NARS Oasis & MAC Fab


----------



## Ikara (Sep 5, 2009)

NARS amour is my HG


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 5, 2009)

Stark naked


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 5, 2009)

Absolutely Stark Naked


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 5, 2009)

I hate to be boring, but

it's Nars Orgasm

I've seriously used this every single day from Oct 2007 to the beginning of this summer.


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 6, 2009)

MAC Merrily


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Sep 6, 2009)

my hg is MAC's coral e/s (pro)
it's matte, smooth, pigmented and compact in size(which makes it easy for me cuz I travel)

(for reference, I'm olive/golden & tanned)


----------



## saccharinity (Sep 6, 2009)

MAC's fleurry and spaced out from neo sci-fi - they are two perfect pinks for me.


----------



## aeroerin (Sep 6, 2009)

Right now, my go-to ckeek is a combo:  L'Oreal True Match blush in N3/4 [Innocent Flush] with MAC's Improvise mineralize blush (Colour Crafted) on top.


----------



## hyzenthlay20 (Sep 7, 2009)

NC25 - MAC Shell Pearl Beauty Powder, with either Dainty or Cubic lightly on the apples of my cheeks. Still looking for sales/trades of Shell Pearl!


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 7, 2009)

Peachtwist and Sunbasque


----------



## Arisone (Sep 7, 2009)

Mac Eversun


----------



## CrazeeKeri (Sep 10, 2009)

OOO..MAC Prism and Blush baby! Prism is more bronze for me and blush baby everyone should own! =)


----------



## MAHALO (Sep 10, 2009)

I love everyone of my 25+ blushes. But the one I wear 90% of the time is MAC GINGERLY.   When I want more color I reach for CARGO ROME, MAC PETTICOAT, MAC HIPNESS,  or NARS TAJ MAHAL. 

MAC NC45/BB GOLDEN


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 10, 2009)

ok, it seems like my HG's always change! Right now, my favourites are:

1. Nars Deep Throat - this is my most used ever since I got it, it goes with everything and compliments my skin very well
2. Nars Desire - this is quickly becoming my go to bright pink
3. MAC Otherwordly - so glowy and perfect. I used this a lot in the summer


----------



## kikobaby (Sep 10, 2009)

haha i cant pick just one my favs are : Petticoat msf, Pleasantry MB, Blonde MSF and stark naked BP


----------



## LexieLee (Sep 12, 2009)

mac peachykeen, cute and blushbaby


----------



## Ziya (Sep 12, 2009)

NC40-43..I absolutely adore Sweet as Cocao...apparently its the same color as brunette MSF. My S.O. told me I look like a super model when I wear it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




WOC: you gotta try this, its THAT amazing. I use mine with a 181 baby kabuki and apply in the contour of my cheeks blending into the apples.


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 12, 2009)

If NARS Lovejoy and NARS Albatross were discontinued I would chop off my limbs.  I reach for these nearly everyday.   Albatross for sure everyday

I try to stop myself and experiment with the other 200 million blushes that I own but I know that Lovejoy never lets me down so its my fave

I hope that one day I can find another staple blush that brings me as much joy as Lovejoy.  LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Same goes for another perfect highligher like Albatross.  I know there are some great ones out there.  but so far Albatross gives the perfect candlelight glow to my face.  Perfect

I'm NC 44 and bare escentuals dark


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Sep 13, 2009)

NARS Luster and Deep Throat


----------



## couturesista (Sep 13, 2009)

Like Shadowy Lady, my HG changes often too! right now I'm in luv with
Mac Fever blush
Mac Brunette ( of course)
Nars Exhibit A ( this is so freakin gorgeous)


----------



## K_ashanti (Sep 13, 2009)

mac raizin and love joy


----------



## minni4bebe (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm really loving Benefit Coralista right now. Notable, Springsheen, Fleur Power. Ah I LOVE blush. I can goo on for hours lol


----------



## Lotte (Sep 14, 2009)

Warm Soul (Mineralize) !


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 14, 2009)

MAC Moon River
Benefit Coralista, Dandelion


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Sep 14, 2009)

At this point in time, MAC Melba


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Sep 15, 2009)

Cubic and Melba, together. Everyday! lol I have tons of blushes and msf but those are my daily blushes.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 15, 2009)

If I can only pick one, I'd say it's Nars Deep Throat


----------



## versace (Sep 15, 2009)

plum foolary


----------



## angieangel (Sep 15, 2009)

mac's gingerly, peaches, or springsheen. 
laura gellar's pink grapefruit


----------



## snkatha (Dec 7, 2009)

Nars blush in exhibit a. Scary in the pan, suprisingly natural on my skin


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 7, 2009)

I reckon it's Mac Gleeful  + Superdupernatural. It's a tie.


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 7, 2009)

Sunbasque for a bronzey peach glowey look and Dollymix for pink. I also really love Ambering Rose.


----------



## s_lost (Dec 7, 2009)

Nars Orgasm. I know, it's a cliché, but this blush is absolutelly perfect on my skin (I'm NW20)


----------



## labellavita7 (Dec 7, 2009)

NARS Orgasm gives me a really great flush and Benefit Dandelion makes me look awake and pretty


----------



## widdershins (Dec 7, 2009)

The Perfect Cheek. Perfectly neutral.


----------



## obscuria (Dec 7, 2009)

MAC - Plum Foolery and NARS Orgasm.


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 8, 2009)

Nars Orgasm
It's a cult classic for a reason!!

other favourites include BP in Blush of Youth, Dame, NARS deep throat and Stila convertible colour in poppy.


----------



## esperanza0905 (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Nars Orgasm
It's a cult classic for a reason!!_

 
that makes two of us


----------



## thiscarmen (Dec 9, 2009)

MAC Pink Swoon.  Because it's a sheertone, it's easy to not go overboard, especially when I'm in a rush.  It gives me such a nice glow.  I love it!


----------



## bunee (Dec 10, 2009)

for the days that i want to look natural, i love light flush msf . impossible to overdo even with the heaviest hand . light flush is the perfect name for it . it literally look like natural light flush . my hg blush !

my second hg blush, nars orgasm. i hated it at first but after learning that i need to apply it very light hand, it fast became my fav .


----------



## snkatha (Dec 10, 2009)

Nars blush in exhibit a. Holy freaking pigmented but use a skunk brush and gives a sexy flush to my nw45 skintone.


----------



## jazmatazz (Dec 11, 2009)

MAC Melba Blush with MAC Peachykeen over it. Can't get enough!


----------



## nettiepoo (Dec 15, 2009)

MAC Peachykeen !! i just got it. its kinda little peachy with a hint of pink. It gives me a glow like no other, iv used Benefit Dallas and it seemed 2 orange on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So im gonna stik wit peacykeen 4 now, until i find another "precious"


----------



## Junkie (Jan 16, 2010)

Seriously cheapest brand ever and I was totally surprised by how amazing it was on my NC30 skin (not cakey at all) - NYC Mosiac Colour Wheel in Rose Glow. Never in a million years did I think I would like it, but paired with some All Girl pigment, it looks so nice - I got so many compliments (from guys even!) lol.


----------



## Ethlinn (Jan 17, 2010)

I love NYX Dusty Rose. It can be worn natural or in your face. The colour is perfect for me.


----------



## fresh76 (Jan 17, 2010)

NARS Lovejoy, NARS Luster and MAC Blushbaby!


----------



## syerr101 (Jan 18, 2010)

dallas for the fall because its a warm color and matches me


----------



## krijsten (Jan 18, 2010)

Nars Orgasm (lol!) and Benefits Coralista ( i love it. )


----------



## gabi03 (Jan 18, 2010)

NARS Torrid, great for everyday and nighttime.


----------



## cetati (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm going to be the odd voice out and say Dior Harmonie blush in Rose Brazilia. That blush is truly amazing. *Swoon*

I actually JUST did a blog post about it like an hour before I saw this thread, about how it wore on two different Glee actresses with very different skin tones at the Golden Globes last night.


----------



## co_quette (Jan 19, 2010)

i think Nars Deep Throat has become my holy grail. it's just the perfect balance of pink and peach without the shimmer overload Orgasm has. i think it'd look great on anyone really.


----------

